# Small Sander



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I just read an article in a POPULAR mag about how to make a mini sander from an electric tooth brush. Their application was for small auto scratches, but I don't see why it wouldn't work for our purposes. 
It said to just remove the bristles from the head, adhere a flat disk to that and use the sand paper disks that have 'sticky' on one side. The Dremel and like tools have that feature, but sometimes you don't really want that much power, and the brush handle is cordless. 
Sounds good to me, and just by changing the brush wand you can still use it on your teeth. LG


----------

